# FCG rig question



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

I really want to put an FCG in front of the garage door, but when I lift the garage door, I have no room for the rig on top. Does anyone know of a way to rig this thing from the bottom or from the side? It seems like it would only require a few more pullies, but I was hoping to get advice from someone who has experience with an FCG.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Rookie,

The FCG is designed to work in that way. It obviously can't go in that location. Try and find a different location to hang it. Some have even used them outside (weather permitting) hanging from a tree or something. Unfortunately I don't have a photo of my setup, but I built a PVC rig that actually sits on the floor and the FCG rig gets attached to it. So I don't even have to hang it from an existing window rod or attach it to the plaster ceiling.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I've seen online where someone used a FCG with the mechanism mounted to the back of a vertical frame with pulleys routing the strings to pulleys overhead... I can't find the page though.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you have the link, I'd love to see how that was done.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I have run mine from below. I used some drywall anchors with eye screws and small pulleys. Here's a photo from 2004. I just set the rig on a box with some weight in the bottom to keep it from crawling. So it could be run vertically from the rear.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

ScareFX is right, the crank arm can be underneath or on the side, just keep 3 pullies around the crank arm like when it is traditionally mounted, then add additional pully's as needed. As far as I know you need to eventually have 3 pully's over the ghost. Here is one link to an offset FCS rig I have seen before http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7068


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks scarefx. That's a neat way of doing it.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That is very cool.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I attached mine to a porch using 4 pieces of wood. See if this gives you any ideas.

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/?action=view&current=IMG_4172.jpg


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

ScareFX and Johnny, that is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Buckaneerbabe, that's a really good idea, but I don't have the room for the cross members..your props are awesome, by the way.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

RookieSpooker said:


> ScareFX and Johnny, that is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Buckaneerbabe, that's a really good idea, but I don't have the room for the cross members..your props are awesome, by the way.


Glad we could help. One thing that you must keep in mind is the puppet must be heavy enough to keep the lines taunt at all times. Otherwise the lines can become tangled in the crank arm.

Since the additional pulleys create some drag you may have to add weight to your ghost. I had to add some fender washers to the hands to keep slack out of those lines.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Didn't read this thread so if this has been mentioned alreay sorry.
You don't really need pullies if you have a light ghost. I used the I bolts and used black tailor thead (you can not break the stuff has to be cut) on the ends I put black fish hook quick disconnect. been using this setup for 3 year never had a problem. It is very quiet and you can not see the threads.
Think I got a pic of the contraption..
http://65.78.32.161:888/FCG_support/index.html


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

On http://www.kickthefog.com/fcg_guild.htm there is a FCG that is done from the bottom it runs the guide wires through PVC to above the manakin so you don't have to attach it to the ceiling.


----------

